# Why 16" To center for first studs?



## BlueBSH (Oct 29, 2009)

Could you guys explain to me why when you frame you start the first set of studs at 16" to center from the end instead of doing 16" OC? Always wondered why this was exactly


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

BlueBSH said:


> Could you guys explain to me why when you frame you start the first set of studs at 16" to center from the end instead of doing 16" OC? Always wondered why this was exactly


Because if you don't the 8' sheat of sheathing will not land in the center of the stud. It won't hit the stud.


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

so 4' etc will break center in field, when pulling in field layout is to side


----------



## BlueBSH (Oct 29, 2009)

alright, so if I am building an L shaped exterior wall where on the left side there is a wall that is 3 ft long, and behind it there is a 18ft wall, which would you build first? if you start it 16 inches from the end wouldn't you build the left side wall first then have the back wall butt up against it then do something like a california corner / blocked corner, or would you just build the back wall first, then do the corner like in this pic

http://easterdayconstruction.com/files/2010/05/california_corner.jpg

if its like in that pic, where do you start the 16" from? the far end still, or from where the wall intersects?

it just seems like you could throw this off easily and not have an 8x4 drywall sheet fall in the right place, just want to make sure I understand where to start!, of course it will all be measured before a single nail goes in to verify stuff lines up right


----------

